
Charter Agrees to $174M Deal to Settle Alleged Netflix Throttling - onetimemanytime
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/charter-agrees-174m-deal-settle-lawsuit-alleging-netflix-throttling-1170368
======
rasz
Drop in a buckek, more important question is are they still being kicked out
of NY? or was this a bribe?

[https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/09/charter-
negotiat...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/09/charter-negotiating-
with-ny-to-avoid-being-kicked-out-of-the-state/)

------
wmeredith
Some perspective: Charter Communications made $~15 Billion gross profit on
~$40 Billion in sales in 2017. It takes them about 38 hours to generate $174
Million.

